# What do you think of these little girls I have to choose from?



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So here are some of the girls that I have to choose from!! Not an easy choice, they are 4 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I know personality and temperament should be paramount, but that little girl on the left caught my eye right away. Yep, I'd have a hard time saying no to that face. But - they are ALL adorable!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Here are some more pics*

Here they are again,can't remember how old they are,about a week I think.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I know how to choose – close your eyes and point!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all absolutely adorable but I must admit I was immediately drawn to the one on the left too! What a sweet facial expression. They are all dolls though so you can't go wrong if the personality is a match!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We are going to meet them on Saturday,can't wait!!They are now nearly 8 weeks old.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Take all 3!

JK. Definitely go for personality as they all look sables and will probably end up light cream anyway. And trust me the cutest dog isn't nearly as cute when it is a monster


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now Amanda, who has a monster?*

Mine are perfect, aren't yours!

I think they are all adorable. Does your dog get to go too to help choose?

Riki loved the puppies and Daisy loved him, they have been best buds ever since although she just growled at him for touching her when she was sleeping! She lets him know that although he is bigger, she is the Queen!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I would pick one, two and three.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The one on the right looks bidable. LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's hard to decide just based on the pictures as they are all really cute. I say to wait till you meet them. Oh, and make sure to take lots of pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are all so cute. Just take them all.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree, take them all!

Left one caught me eye as well...I think I like the lighter colored face so that you can see the eyes and nose better!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I should have such problems. Can't wait to see which one you pick.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck. They are all lovely!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hands Down! the one on the left


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, if no one wants the girl on the right....I'll take her


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is your present dog's personality like? 

I would go for personality for sure! 

It took a little while for my two Havs to get along together.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I shall certainly go for personality.Dizzie is coming with us to check out his new sister.Dizzie is fairly calm[ofcourse he has his moments]he plays well with the cats,and loves RLH with like minded dogs he meets on our walks.The new little girl will either be his full sister or half sister[Same Dad].But if I am not happy with the any of the pups then we shall wait.:decision:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Will be fun to hear how it all goes. I will take the one that is front and center! Definitely, personality is most important. Wish I could have Augie cloned!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Wishing you good luck on your "puppy visit"! Hope an insight guides your pick! My Daisy and Beau share parents - but are a year apart in age. Daisy wasn't all that interested in the puppies when we visited: she wanted to play with the other "older dogs" and RLH - not smell puppies! She gave them a quick sniff and then hung out with her litter-mate our breeder kept! LOL When we first brought Beau home, she would get aggravated with him because he wouldn't leave her alone....just wanted to jump on her etc all day long. After a few weeks they became BEST BUDS. Now, they cry if DH takes one and not the other. We do this on purpose to get them used to being apart some of the time! I agree about going with the personality... Linda - Daisy is ALSO the QUEEN of the house, although Beau is 13+ lbs to her 10 lbs! She definitely rules the roost! LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

First little girl 8 weeks old.
Second little girl 7 weeks old.What do you think?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

First little girl will look just like Dizzie. Second little one will lighten considerably. Did the breeder think the dark mask will stay? Which one is the better match for Diz?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You have a tough decision ahead of you! They are both very adorable, but I like the second one best. Did you meet them yet?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to agree with Kim-both are cute,but the second one tugs on my heartstrings!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So adorable...love them both. What are their personalities like. First one's face pulled at me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are both adorable, but looks are the least of it. Which one had the better personality for you? When I went to get Kodi, I was fully expecting to take a different puppy home. But Kodi kept climbing in my lap, and saying, "Take me, please?!?!" There was no question.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We are going to see them tomorrow[Saturday]So I will be able to get a better idea,and hopefully make the all important decision!If it is not too hot Dizzie will come as well.I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Both are adorable - have fun meeting them and good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting - how will ever sleep tonight?! Both little girls are so adorable I would hate to have to make a choice. Hopefully, one will just jump out at you and make it an easy decision!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Eeeny, Meeny, Miny, Mo,
Catch a puppy by the toe,
If he kisses you take him home,
Eeeny, Meeny, Miny, Mo!

That is truly the only way I could choose from these cutie pies!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Have made a decision*

Today at last we met the new puppy!!!All of them were gorgeous as you can imagine,but one little girl just threw herself at me straight away!so I couldn't resist.The breeder was very good and honest with me, she said the little girl I have chosen is indeed very beautiful for a pet,but some of the others would be better for showing as they have the "better"almond shaped eyes, and the little girl I have chosen has larger rounder eyes like her Mum,which are very appealing.So here are some pictures.The last one is her Mum.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations - she is a serious cutie!!! (So is her mom!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, she is a cutie! Takes after her Mom. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable! Congrats!!! What did Gigi think?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Puppy Power*

/Users/clareallchorn/Desktop/VID 00006-20100703-1451.3GP


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is a beauty, you chose the right one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is just adorable! Did Dizzie go with you?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

If she kept coming to you then it was meant to be! Congrats on choosing your new girl!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Dizzie came with us,he is in the middle pic with his new sister!he was a very good boy he had a sniff of the puppies and wasn't that interested,mind you there were 8 Havs running about out in the garden and 8 Tibetan Terriers,all playing beautifully together!
Here is a pic of the rest of the litter.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She's so beautiful - what fun to have a new baby!


----------

